# Early Thanksgiving



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The temps were pushing 60 + the day before Thanksgiving and there is a rough forecast coming. So I wanted to get out today if we're going to be shut down with icy roads this weekend. Loaded Sam and Dukester and headed out. The first spot both dogs were down. Sam ran one down the fence and when he came back Duke had disappeared. We blundered into him on a crouching point in some tall grass. Winged it on the flush and Sam ran it down. I tried Sam on the next spot but only hens were home. We found a little nook of cover by a dry crick and Sam struck out with another three hens.

I wanted to try a new PLOTS that has walking access only as the surrounding field was going through "remodeling" earlier in the season, then the section line was blocked with snow later. It was worth a long walk in. There was a bean field on one side and it was the only adjacent food source. 










No more than let Duke loose when he had one locked. Lost it for the picture. But there was more to come.










The grass cover had a lake on one side and the open bean field on the other side so the birds were squeezed a bit, if you can squeeze something that can fly. Maybe the warm still day made them hold better but Duke was getting some good points.










The third rooster of the day swung past the lake and by the time he bounced and rolled he was out there a ways. Feathers on the ice.










Duke made the third retreive of his life. Nothing fancy there but I didn't get wet.










Thanks for looking. Have a great holiday! Produced by # 2 steel shot.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Way cool. Not sure how you have the patience to aim that camera (instead of your 12) with your pooch on point...but very nice. Love those Wirehairs. If I could have a gun dog, that would be my choice.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I wish I didn't have to drive two + hours to shoot some of those birds. I had a double point with my two dogs about 10ft apart in a tree row and I thought about getting my phone out but It was the first walk of the day and I figured as soon as I put my hand in my pocket they would bust out my side. As it turned out they waited for us to get up there and then both roosters went out the other side about 3 seconds apart and my buddy shot them both. He was happy though.


----------



## fusionx (Oct 10, 2012)

Great photos & those dogs Happy!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post the pics and the commentary. You are one of the best contributors to this site. I always feel like I was on the hunt with you, my friend!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. Sometimes a guy can get a little prideful, and then reality sets in. My two good dogs......right now are being made fools of,......by a squirrel outside the kitchen window. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice photos Dick.....looks like you and "The Boys" are having a good season.

My Max and I have been out a few times.Always forget to take the camera along to get some points and retrieves on film.The birds are getting into typical wintertime hunting.Most don't let you get close.But when you break them up,they hold better.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Great stuff as usual Dick!!! Glad to see you get some more birds! Always makes me nervous when I see dogs on the ice!  Never sure if there is a weak spot some where on it. Have seen a couple of dogs not make it back!!


----------



## darylrench (Nov 7, 2007)

Dick - those are great pictures of great dogs. I live in ATL and usually hunt ND every year with my 2 older brothers. They have labs and one pointer - I really enjoy watching the pointer work. There is nothing like it. This year (w/o of 11/1), besides pheasants, we saw moose, coyotes, skunks (too many), porcupines, snow geese, Canadas, mallards, grouse, and deer.


----------

